# Forked Thread: Story Hours Index (Authors, add your own):



## Arduin (Oct 20, 2008)

*Title:* The Dead of Winter
*Author:* Heikki Toivonen
*Number of Threads:* 1

*Type:* Fantasy
*System:* D&D 3e
*Setting:* Custom

*Started:* 1 May 2001
*Status:* Inactive
*Average Installment Length:* Medium
*Average Frequency of Installments:* Weekly

*Available for Download?* No
*Style:* 3rd person narrative prose

*Overview:* The adventures of a motley group of typical adventurers in a slightly unusual fantasy setting.

*Special:* The Dead of Winter RPG Campaign was a home RPG campaign with modified 3rd Edition Dungeons and Dragons rules. World description including maps, house rules, alternate classes, character descriptions and 38 chapter journal of the adventure are now online.


----------

